# Spanish number plates



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a 10 year old peugeot 206 diesel with uk plates and want to change to spanish plates. I would like some advice please!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

morro said:


> I have a 10 year old peugeot 206 diesel with uk plates and want to change to spanish plates. I would like some advice please!


You havent given us much inof there. However, unless you know the system and speak Spanish then I would get a Gestoria to do it for you. The actual cost will be between 600 - 900 euros + import registration tax if you are already a resident here


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You havent given us much inof there. However, unless you know the system and speak Spanish then I would get a Gestoria to do it for you. The actual cost will be between 600 - 900 euros + import registration tax if you are already a resident here


If it's over 10 years old, there should be no registration tax I believe.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

worth doing some research, make sure things like your lights can be adjusted cos they can be expensive to replace. i found a great man that saved me £1000 by adjsuting them where even the main dealer told me they couldn't be adjusted. dont know about the tax on older cars but speak to an expert.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MRVT said:


> If it's over 10 years old, there should be no registration tax I believe.



I've learned to give the worst case scenario, having head stories to the contrary


----------

